# Seeking research assistant / research intern



## Tronica

This role will support the work of the Director of Research at Bluelight. This work involves liaising between researchers (typically university researchers or Masters and PhD students) and the Bluelight community to facilitate collaborative projects. Working with researchers typically involves assessing the quality of their proposed research, the fit between the research and Bluelight, and different ways that the researchers might answer their questions through Bluelight’s community or its existing discussion archives. 

Required:
•	Completion of a related undergraduate degree that has a research component, e.g. psychology, public health, sociology, anthropology, epidemiology, criminology, data science, social methods, media studies, cultural studies, etc. 
•	High level of attention to detail
•	Highly developed organization skills in order to reliably keep track of numerous research projects
•	Professional standard of communication (especially written communication skills)
•	Enthusiasm for deepening Bluelight’s engagement with research
•	Dedication of at least 3 hours per ordinary week to this voluntary role

Desirable:
•	Progress towards or completion of a relevant postgraduate course
•	Experience with survey design for social research methods
•	Familiarity with the ethical issues of conducting research
•	Current or former moderation of Bluelight is not a requirement but it is desirable that the candidate show a long term engagement with Bluelight either through their active posting, moderator service and/or length of time since joining.

The position will be for 12 months with the option to renew if both parties agree. The position can also be terminated at any time by either party if the arrangement is not satisfactory. 

The assistant/intern will be provided with a letter of service to include in their CV/portfolio and/or letter of recommendation, signed by Dr Monica J. Barratt (PhD) on behalf of Bluelight.org. 

In order to properly assess the applicant’s suitability for the role and to be able to provide them with a useful letter of service, the applicant will need to be comfortable providing their real name and credentials to us. We will keep this information confidential for all applicants. Upon being appointed to the assistant role, it will be up to the assistant whether they wish to link their public identity with Bluelight. (This is something that I have done, and it has only bought positives for my career in this field, but I realize this is not for everyone.)

If you are interested in this role, please PM or email your application to tronica@gmail.com by Friday 27 March.  Please address the selection criteria and provide evidence of qualifications and/or current enrollment details in your application.


----------



## just say know

DANGIT i don't qualify; good luck with finding someone though! personally i'm going to college for psychology and sociology an maybe neuroscience as well. maybe in the future i could work for bluelight or maps or something; who knows?!

Edit: in the future will bluelight continue to grow? meaning say ten years from now i could join when i have achieved the proper credentials?


----------



## Tronica

Maybe you can in the future. We certainly intend on Bluelight growing and being relevant into the future


----------



## RDP89

Yeah I'm highly underqualified, good luck however.


----------



## Divine Moments

Good luck Monica - I'm currently working full-time and studying full-time but I would totally do it if I didn't have to sleep!


----------



## Tronica

That would be totally ace Divine Moments but I understand the problem of lack of time (argh!).


----------



## Tronica

This call for applicant is now closed. Thanks for all the interest. I'll get back to everyone in due course


----------



## ebola?

Dang, I missed seeing this, and the cut-off.  Please let me know if there was somehow a dearth of decent applicants. 

ebola


----------



## Eveleivibe

Good luck to everyone who applies. I too hope Bluelight grows. It's an amazing website 

Evey


----------



## neversickanymore

Closed


----------

